# new business



## daud (Mar 31, 2015)

i am looking to launch a new business in Turkey. I need to set up a bank account in Turkey Can anyone advise me on finance matter as this will be generating upto £45K GBP profit per month and need to know what are the tax implications there.

Any other related info would be appreciated

many thanks.

David Housan


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

For that kind of business, you should look somewhere professional not a forum.

The official site is invest.gov.tr


----------



## JohnHowell (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd strongly suggest you talk to a lawyer well-versed in Turkish business and tax law.


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

I agree. Get information from the appropriate ministry. A bank may be able to give you information too. 

For some business types, you need to Get a license but this is not true for all types. You can't get work permit from your business until your business has been functioning in Turkey for 5 years, so it seems that you can start a business without going through licensing procedure.

you can get a personal tax number and associate your business and bank account with it, so any income will get taxed. Getting residence visa is also fairly easy and you don't need a sponsor or business for it, although you need to show that you have the funds required for living in Turkey.

So go to a bank and discuss your plan, open a business account and go through the necessary registration.


----------

